# Curving an HDPE board cut



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been thinking about trying this for a while. Inspired by: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/ I decided to give it a go.

Photos to come.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good system for doing it.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Interesting! How does it shoot?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow great work Beanflip! I am currently collecting milk bottles like mad to melt down and make a shooter. With my impatience I have ordered a A4 sized HDPE sheet 15mm thick... How would I go about cutting this into the shape of my sling shot? I have access to various tools would my scroll saw handle this material? Would the scroll blades clog up and blunt quickly? thanks..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work Bean.

Like your heat source too. Smart.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Wow great work Beanflip! I am currently collecting milk bottles like mad to melt down and make a shooter. With my impatience I have ordered a A4 sized HDPE sheet 15mm thick... How would I go about cutting this into the shape of my slingshot? I have access to various tools would my scroll saw handle this material? Would the scroll blades clog up and blunt quickly? thanks..


I think you'll love this stuff. It is easy to work. Your saw should work just fine. You will be amazed how easy it is.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome ingenuity !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another clever idea!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

love it love it  this stuff is really taking off aint it lol. all coz i'm skint and needed materials lol.gonna go make a set up for a new sheet idea, dont know if anyone has seen it, the wavey type of micarta?


----------



## slingingjaymie (Apr 19, 2013)

Gorgeous! I was thinking about using mild steel to cut a custom catapult from. That looks great however! A few questions!

How burn resistant is it when cutting?

How long did you let it sit beneath the heat lamp

How thick of hdpe is that? 1/2" or 3/4"?

That looks a lot softer, lighter and more ergonomic than steel. After a quick search that appears to be the same stuff as industrial cutting boards. Looks pretty strong.

I did a quick peek over eBay, where did you acquire your hdpe? Pricing isn't too bad. Just have to buy enough for a few cattys. Guess having a spare is no harm!

Thanks bean! Looks fun as can be! Slick shooting.


----------



## slingingjaymie (Apr 19, 2013)

Apologies on the double post;

I read the melting hdpe thread. I learned a bit! Sounds like I am saving up bottles! This sounds like a good project to me!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job buddy!


----------



## CodyTesoriero (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm very interested. Would you be willing to email me , and possibly give me some pointers/do's and don't's ? If so I'll give you my email


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Clever! Nice work!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice Beanflip!!

Volp


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Great idea! Now HDPE can be 3D


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

That's a fine lookin shooter there, Mr.Bean!

A while back I told my buddy Nathan (flippinout slingshots) that I was sure I could make something marketable of any reject poly board cuts he'd care to send my way.......Got a large flatrate box full, the other day! Lol This is the "Recurve Ocularis Mod"

The ocularis is a design we worked together on, and it's amazing totally flat!! This curvy version is downright enchanting!

Curved is GOOD!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> That's a fine lookin shooter there, Mr.Bean!
> A while back I told my buddy Nathan (flippinout slingshots) that I was sure I could make something marketable of any reject poly board cuts he'd care to send my way.......Got a large flatrate box full, the other day! Lol This is the "Recurve Ocularis Mod"
> The ocularis is a design we worked together on, and it's amazing totally flat!! This curvy version is downright enchanting!
> Curved is GOOD!!
> ...


Well it looks good. But I think it needs more testing. Should I PM you my address?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fine lookin shooter there, Mr.Bean!
> ...


Absolutely.... I think it's about time that we commune as brothers.....I will only ask that you write of your experience (maybe a video?)? Sincere testimonial of the good bad or downright ugly news and bottom line as to the look feel and performance of your new frame. What say you, Mr Bean?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva said:
> ...


Sweet! I can do that! Let the communing begin.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> That's a fine lookin shooter there, Mr.Bean!
> 
> A while back I told my buddy Nathan (flippinout slingshots) that I was sure I could make something marketable of any reject poly board cuts he'd care to send my way.......Got a large flatrate box full, the other day! Lol This is the "Recurve Ocularis Mod"
> 
> ...


oh gosh this need a new felt`y home ;-) looks kickxxx !

cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva said:
> ...


The videos are done! I will post them soon.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so very much, Mike..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am liking that modified shooter...gonna have to have one~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> I am liking that modified shooter...gonna have to have one~AKAOldmiser


Agreed!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is my attempt to bend the poly. Ten minutes in boiling water (time will very depending on HDPE thickness) and then bent over a 4" PVC pipe using a strap wrench. There is a fair amount of spring back but for a gentle curve it's OK. For a more dramatic bend I might use a ratchet strap to hold it place while it cools. I haven't noticed any distortion to the surface of the slingshot bending this way.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is my attempt to bend the poly. Ten minutes in boiling water (time will very depending on HDPE thickness) and then bent over a 4" PVC pipe using a strap wrench. There is a fair amount of spring back but for a gentle curve it's OK. For a more dramatic bend I might use a ratchet strap to hold it place while it cools. I haven't noticed any distortion to the surface of the slingshot bending this way.
> 
> Once you reach your preferred bend/shape dunk it in some cold water to arrest any further movement... Including spring back !! Lovin those frames, Matt!


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Got to make one of these!!!


----------

